# ordering plants online?



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

anyone a good, cheap site to order plants online?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

generally, the words "good" and "cheap" dont go together. you want to look for a quality retailer so you know youre getting a good product. 

im looking for the same though. a lot of plants dont seem to make their way out here. hope to see some relpys here


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

well i tried buds and out of 19, 1 sprouted


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

oh, you mean seeds? like for a fully planted setup, not like ferns/swords and stuff?


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

no, buds i got them from petco and walmart, i found a pack of 16 at petco for $5


aspects, what kind of fish is in your avi?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

lol. everyone askes that. hahah. i guess i have to change it.

its a NGT, one of the rare variants of datnoids


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

i might have to get one when i get my 75 gallon, how do u think it will cope with a jack dempsey in that size tank?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

good luck finding one. and if you do, be prepared to pay $250 for it.

as far as the JD. i dont know. i dont mix dats and cichlids. im sure the NGT would hold its own, but i wouldnt do it


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

k, idk if i will get one or not, but im looking at getting a bigger tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you want a great source for plants,try bayleesfishees.com
or go to aquabid.com and look in the plant sections for his auctions..i won't deal with anybody else..he is the best..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't tried baylees plants, but their fish food and wood (it doesn't float) are great.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

www.aquabotanic.com

Great site.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

www.bayleesfishees.com You can't go wrong


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

thanx, is it safe to order plants using priority mail?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

heck yeah..that is how all of my plant purchases are shipped.


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

thats 2-7 days right? will they last for 7 days in a box?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

don't see why not.where do you live;antarctica??


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Great, I had the same question. Now I just need to decide what to get. I have had a few suggestions and need to look them up.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you are considering buying from cory fry(yes,that's his real name) aka bayleesfishees; i would suggest holding off for awhile. this past weekend he lay near death in the icu. he managed to pull through but they found he has suffered multiple small strokes and has lost much of his vision. most likely it will be several weeks before we know for sure when he will be selling again.. but i will keep folks up to date as to when.


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

lohachata - Please let Cory and his family know that he is in our prayers and that we're all pulling for him and a quick recovery.
Mom
:console:


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

yea i read he was in the hospital but i didnt know it was that bad, i was waiting for the bunch plants anyways, but thanks for the info


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just to let folks know..
cory is home and on the mend.still has some vision and speech problems as a result of the strokes...he will be back to selling very soon..maybe even already..so you might want to check out aquabid for his auctions.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

That's great to hear loha. Id also like to add several people are holding charity auctions on Aquabid for Cory. Check the Mixed Lots section


----------

